# GL Pease Filmore



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I will start by saying I haven't spent much time with this blend....yet. In fact this is the first Pease tobac I have ever tried. I have been working on broadening the spectrum of my experience with VaPers, and this blend is in fact an exerience to behold. It's very well packaged and is a delight to look at and smell upon opening. An easy way to describe the tin aroma would be, "fermentation". There is a definite sweet smell happening here, but it is firmly backed up by a touch of vinegar and a firm foundation of earthy leather. Looking into the tin you are greeted by dark red/brown chunks of broken red VA flake, which displays great brindle thanks to the Perique with which it has been liberally dosed. Tobacco Reviews has latakia listed as an ingredient, but I can not find it here and it is not mentioned by the tin description Mr. Pease has provided us. I had popped the can open a week or two back just out of curiosity. I was surprised at how soft, supple and velvety the feel of the leaf was between my fingers. The moisture content was noticeable, but it didn't seem soggy or gooey. I did not leave the tin sitting open to the air for any real amount of time, but did pop the plastic cap once in a while to take a big whiff and finger the bits of tobacco so as to check its humidity. Seeming stable in condition, I figured I should smoke this blend next. 



Filmore packed easily, without fuss, and was easy to control as far as arrangement of the leaf and control of the density in the bowl. I have taken to a method where upon I place unrubbed pieces of broken flakes in a generally vertical fashion at the base of the bowl. These are not really packed in firmly at all. Then with the next pinch, I will take a similar bit of tobacco and place them in the bowl laying sideways on top of the flake from the first step. Next, take a generous portion of leaf from the can and roll it into a ball which is just slightly larger than the diameter of the bowl chamber, and press it down on the first two layers. In my case this results in about 5/8 of the bowl being filled. I will then add another layer of flake laying on its side, another "plug", and then sprinkle the top with some finely rubbed shreds of leaf. I find this makes for pipe that lights easily, needs only minimal attention with the tamper, allows for tobaccos which like to expand great deal(this one), and maintains an easy draw. Another benefit to this method is the different way each of the layers in the bowl will burn. The light fluffy bits on the top take to flame very quickly like kindling in a campfire so as to get things moving. The "plug layer" burns even and steady creating a broad cherry on top of the whole bits of flake which will burn in a slow, cool fashion to release the goodness flakes are known for. The lighting procedure was simple and took two matches. Char, puff once or twice, tamp, light....and we're off to the races.The only way to really describe the overall result with this method is a "cacophony of flavors". I get cocoa, leather, chili pepper essence(not the heat), sweet -tart red Virginia, a deeeeeeep earthy flavor that comes and goes which I can only describe as slow roasted mushrooms. That great buttery pastry flavor is in there(which is one of my favorites) when you snork or retrohale. The complexity and ever evolving nature of this weed makes it great as meditative tool, but it is also such an easy, pleasant, comforting smoke that it could be a more than once a day blend for the care free puffer. This baccy smokes cool, and mild, with no bite. It only gurgled once, but the pipe I have been smoking it in is known for that, and always at the same point about midbowl, no matter the blend. The nic hit was there, but it didn't seem to beat me up, but I think I am bit more tolerant of the vitamin N than some others. Some have mentioned bitter ashy flavors coming through, but I don't think it is a problem with the tobacco. It is mostly user error. I noticed this once or twice when I over tamped the bowl at mid smoke. Dumping the ash resolved the issue entirely. The leavings in the bowl are the classic salt and pepper ash granules that a good VA is known for. The tiny bit of dottle doesn't seem overly soggy and dumps easily. As much as I have enjoyed this so far, I may go for a bigger 8oz can to keep around.

Happy puffing!

*results may vary, the preceding is opinion only, and if yours differs, it is wrong.:moony::laugh:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great review of a great tobacco.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Good review! I love Fillmore, I've had luck finding 2+ year old tins and this blend settles into a superb complexity over time, really worth putting a few metric tons away for future enjoyment! eace:

I have a 1.5 year old tin open currently, its not "quite" there - as the previous 2 year-old baby was. Ergo next tin poppinze will be at least 2 years old. I have a one pound tin from Dec'07 (they only come in 8oz now) that I have designs upon :mrgreen:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Fillmore is my hands down favorite blend of all time. I will smoke no other va/per. Consider how high praise and devotion that is, when Escudo and Anniversary Kake are also excellent and widely available. I don't care. Fillmore for life!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Fillmore is my hands down favorite blend of all time. I will smoke no other va/per. Consider how high praise and devotion that is, when Escudo and Anniversary Kake are also excellent and widely available. I don't care. Fillmore for life!


I find that statement to be a little.....ahem....DRASTIC.

I am ordering more, but I can't see forgoing other blends because of this.:dunno:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I gave them a fair shake, but I can't help but enjoy Fillmore far more than any other va/per blend. So I stopped trying to find anything better than the perfection I already had.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I really enjoy Fillmore but there's no way I'd give up Escudo or Rolands own to be devoted to on Fillmore. I'm just not a one baccy kind of guy


----------



## tobac&tea (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a big fan. I scored two 2 year old tins on an online order about 6 months ago. I was thrilled. I smoked one and I'm lettin the other sit another year. I didn't realize the stealthy addition of latakia to this blend until I was completely out. I hadn't thrown away the tin when one day I found myself jonezin pretty hard for it. Like a true crackhead, I scraped up the dregs of the tin and loaded a quarter bowl. It was straight latakia, I kid you not. 

I find this blend has a very smooth, oily like mouthfeel that I don't get from other blends. While escudo may stand unshaken from it's high post due it's straight classic vaper status, I do prefer fillmore. It is not without it's detractors, but they can all go hang. Escudo is bright and crisp, fillmore is dark and buttery. May all of you live to smoke a few hundred thousand more bowls.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Sweet Review Dave.. very accurate.

I just packed a bowl that Jeff sent me..

It is some awesome stuff. 


Next order will contain a line item of this stuff.
Vin


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

tobac&tea said:


> It is not without it's detractors, but they can all go hang.


That would be me! This is me at the end of my rope! :bounce:

Actually, I'm not a "detractor" per se... I didn't care for it at all but I certainly don't begrudge those who like it. Big difference between "I didn't like this" and "this is crap". When I first tried it 2 years ago, I was much less than impressed but was told to age it. 2 years later, I smoked a few more bowls and then gave away what I had left. Too bad I didn't see this thread first, as I could have split it amongst you guys instead of bequeathing it all to the same chap!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Too bad I didn't see this thread first, as I could have split it amongst you guys instead of bequeathing it all to the same chap!


I wish you still had it and you could send it to me Dan!!! The heck with these other guys who've had it already!!! :cheeky: ound:

I thought I was gonna try this one finally and both my ready to smoke tins were moldy and rancid and my replacements aren't even a month old yet. 

Oh well, one of these days. Plenty to smoke until then. :banana:


----------



## tobac&tea (Jun 25, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I wish you still had it and you could send it to me Dan!!! The heck with these other guys who've had it already!!! :cheeky: ound:
> 
> I thought I was gonna try this one finally and both my ready to smoke tins were moldy and rancid and my replacements aren't even a month old yet.
> 
> Oh well, one of these days. Plenty to smoke until then. :banana:


Why were your tins moldy!? Did they mold while sealed?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

tobac&tea said:


> Why were your tins moldy!? Did they mold while sealed?


HERE you go.


----------



## okieblow (May 23, 2010)

Fillmore is great stuff.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a sealed tin of this waiting to be tried. I love Escudo and Scottish Cake, and I bought Fillmore hoping that it would have a heartier dose of Perique. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

I enjoyed it, although I didn't find it as complex as you.

My pipefull of fillmore rotated it's flavor several times between a nice light pepper/spice and a smooth creamy sweetness. 

The fillmore I smoked was fresh from the tin though, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I gave them a fair shake, but I can't help but enjoy Fillmore far more than any other va/per blend. So I stopped trying to find anything better than the perfection I already had.


I keep sampling other Va/Pers simply because I have an uncontrolled case of TAD, but Filmore is pretty much the only Va/Per I smoke regularly. It simply blows everything else out of the water, including the legendary European medallions and flakes. One reason I favor it is the focus on deep, earthy flavors as opposed to the higher, thinner notes I pick up from Escudo, Solani, etc. Every time I smoke it come to appreciate it even more, as it's evolving complexity is such that I'm still able to pick up new flavors/nuances with each new tin. 
That being said, I'm still looking forward to my first bowl of Long Golden Flake. I opened a well-aged tin yesterday and have been letting it air out a bit before pulling the trigger. ...


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

JeffinChi said:


> I enjoyed it, although I didn't find it as complex as you.
> 
> My pipefull of fillmore rotated it's flavor several times between a nice light pepper/spice and a smooth creamy sweetness.
> 
> The fillmore I smoked was fresh from the tin though, so take it with a grain of salt.


My own experience mirrors yours, Jeff. I tried a fresh sample from a gift tin sent by a friend some years ago. And yes, close but no cigar as a VaPer. Realizing that complexity frequently comes with some age, I cellared it and will try it again soon to see if it has improved.


----------

